# Toot your horn...



## Jace (Jul 20, 2022)

A trumpet can play notes *higher *_than other member of the brass family._

These horns , once simple bugles, were traditionally used in hunting and in the military,
but over time, they have become complete instruments.

Have you ever played an instrument?  And, what was/is it?

Been in your school band?

Do you still play?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> A trumpet can play notes *higher *_than other member of the brass family._
> 
> These horns , once simple bugles, were traditionally used in hunting and in the military,
> but over time, they have become complete instruments.
> ...


I play by ear, as did my beloved grandmother. I have her piano, which I play frequently, also play flute, spoons, and my 

crowning glory, the small hand saw she used to play for me as a child. Sounds very reminiscent of an early synthesizer. Very 

spooky. I wasn‘t in the school band. Couldn’t read music, so no dice. Odd, really, since  I could play most songs once I heard them two or three times. Lol.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 20, 2022)

No, but I was lead singer of a rock band during my last year of high school. We called ourselves "Mose and Beek", for founding members Moses Abrams and Kyle Beekman, and because it sounded like Mozambique, which had nothing to do with Mose or Kyle or any other band member or absolutely anyone who was kind enough to come listen to us play. 

We actually got 6 or 7 paying gigs in that whole 9-month school term. Better than some. Mostly we played late 60s rock, but also a few "beach ballads" and what I guess you'd call folk-rock songs, all of which also has nothing to do with Mozambique. (I never liked our band-name)


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 20, 2022)

As a kid, I played piano and electric keyboard..  could play by ear and read music.  Later- acoustic guitar.  Haven't done so in many years.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 20, 2022)

Jace said:


> A trumpet can play notes *higher *_than other member of the brass family._
> 
> These horns , once simple bugles, were traditionally used in hunting and in the military,
> but over time, they have become complete instruments.
> ...


Piano


----------



## Chet (Jul 20, 2022)

I tried to teach myself to play the guitar several times without luck. It was probably because I'm left handed and guitars are strung for righties. Also, a childhood accident left me with a wrist where the bone never fused right after a fracture. Coupling that with a lack of talent, it was hopeless from the start.


----------



## win231 (Jul 20, 2022)

Toot Toot.


----------



## Right Now (Jul 20, 2022)

I signed up for violin lessons in 4th grade.  Three weeks and 5 broken strings replaced later, my father suggested I might try baton lessons for the marching band.  He was right!  I was awesome at baton twirling!


----------



## Blessed (Jul 20, 2022)

Never played anything but my son was/is a trumpet player.  Those days were some of the best, they were a champion title holders in marching in both state and nationals during his high school years.


----------



## Tommy (Jul 21, 2022)

Trumpet, trombone, guitar, piano.  I still have a trumpet, piano, and several guitars but haven't played anything for years.  All just taking up space these days.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 21, 2022)

Does the kazoo count?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 26, 2022)

"_A trumpet can play notes *higher *than other member of the brass family."  _I never knew that Jace. My parents bought me a piano when I was 10 and I took lessons for about 3 years (got discouraged when my favorite teacher left town). As an adult, I studied organ classics, jazz organ and eventually taught beginner and intermediate organ students. I also played for the church briefly. Although I rocked that normally staid congregation, I didn't like it..get too nervous when I play publicly. After finding out about the wonders of digital pianos (quite a serendipitous set of circumstances) I bought my first Yamaha Clavinova, a digital piano, and began composing immediately. I composed and recorded the songs for my debut album, released in 2003, on the first Clavinova and some on the one below. 

I also recorded two of the three songs I released in 2021 on my instrument. The other one was an all digital production in Logic. The music from the piano is recorded onto the floppy disks and were transferred into my son's equipment in our studio where he engineered and mastered the project. Some of the songs produced after my album was released were transferred into my Logic program for further editing. Currently working on my next album. I also need to be practicing more...the basic stuff..scales, finger exercises, etc. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @palides2021 @Nathan @Medusa @Pinky


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 26, 2022)

I started learning drums in 2nd grade, and then switched to trumpet. I played in the school band and can read music. When I was 13 my parents bought me an accustic guitar. By 15 I had an electric guitar and amp. By 16 I was playing in bands. For 30 years I have enjoyed playing with others and creating and recording with using a computer. Music has been very very good to me.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 26, 2022)

I took piano lessons for ten years but stopped playing in my 20s ...not sure why.  Played the trumpet briefly in jr high but that ended with braces.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 26, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I signed up for violin lessons in 4th grade.  Three weeks and 5 broken strings replaced later, my father suggested I might try baton lessons for the marching band.  He was right!  I was awesome at baton twirling!


 I have a picture from when my mother was a baton twirler.


----------



## Jace (Jul 26, 2022)

Yes, my parents got a piano and had me take lessons, I was probably about 10-11-12
but the teacher was "This OLD lady" who taught the old diddies..that I couldm't _relate to..._
so, I didn't practice....
whereas, the girl across the street was taking lessons at The Y...and was playing Like JerryLee Lewis
all the latest rock&ROLL.....GRR!


----------



## SeniorBen (Jul 26, 2022)

I play guitar. I tried learning piano but just don't have any natural ability, nor the time to practice to overcome that slight obstacle.

I just watched @win231's video and was thinking, 'How in the world does a person get their fingers to move like that?'    

Playing guitar doesn't require anywhere near that level of dexterity.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 26, 2022)

I played drums including the timpani.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jul 26, 2022)

I play the radio. Thinking about taking advanced turntable.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 26, 2022)

win231 said:


> Toot Toot.


I always enjoy hearing you play, @win231! Keep tooting!


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 26, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> "_A trumpet can play notes *higher *than other member of the brass family."  _I never knew that Jace. My parents bought me a piano when I was 10 and I took lessons for about 3 years (got discouraged when my favorite teacher left town). As an adult, I studied organ classics, jazz organ and eventually taught beginner and intermediate organ students. I also played for the church briefly. Although I rocked that normally staid congregation, I didn't like it..get too nervous when I play publicly. After finding out about the wonders of digital pianos (quite a serendipitous set of circumstances) I bought my first Yamaha Clavinova, a digital piano, and began composing immediately. I composed and recorded the songs for my debut album, released in 2003, on the first Clavinova and some on the one below. I also recorded two of the three songs I released in 2021 on my instrument. The other one was an all digital program production in Logic. The music from the piano is recorded onto the floppy disks and were transferred into my son's equipment in our studio where he engineered and mastered the project. Some of the songs produced after my album was released were transferred into my Logic program for further editing. Currently working on my next album. I also need to be practicing more...the basic stuff..scales, finger exercises, etc. @Pecos @Paco Dennis @palides2021 @Nathan @Medusa @Pinky
> 
> View attachment 231339
> 
> View attachment 231340


I have heard your music, @OneEyedDiva, and it is beautiful!


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 26, 2022)

Played viola from third grade to my 50's then switched to violin. Have played in several orchestras and chamber groups. Also, self-taught piano. I also compose music. Have been too busy lately to spend as much time on music as I used to, but have had a love relationship with it that will never go away, if you can call it that. 

My latest creation: 




Christmas ensemble I played in (on left): 




One more - played duet with another musician for a children's library event. My hair was short then:


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2022)

*I have never tried to compose music, although my gramma did. I can still hear her playing the piano. It was haunting, as she only used the black keys. *


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2022)

*I know the music is in me, uncertain why I don’t release it all, as my gramma did. Perhaps, in some way, I am reticent to mar her memory by venturing into composition. Silly, I suppose.*


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> *I know the music is in me, uncertain why I don’t release it all, as my gramma did. Perhaps, in some way, I am reticent to mar her memory by venturing into composition. Silly, I suppose.*


The music is probably in you. Release it and make your own music. Each person is unique. You will enjoy the process. It really is a wonderful experience.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> The music is probably in you. Release it and make your own music. Each person is unique. You will enjoy the process. It really is a wonderful experience.


Thank you so much for your support.


----------



## win231 (Jul 26, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I always enjoy hearing you play, @win231! Keep tooting!


Why......thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 27, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> I have heard your music, @OneEyedDiva, and it is beautiful!


Thank you so much  I enjoy your music as well.  The music I heard on YT (and the first song above) are a bit exotic and very soothing. The Christmas medley is lovely.


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you so much  I enjoy your music as well.  The music I heard on YT (and the first song above) are a bit exotic and very soothing. The Christmas medley is lovely.


Coming from you, that means a lot! Thank you!


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 28, 2022)

Toot Toot 

I was just listening to some recordings I did playing blues guitar. For your enjoyment 

"Cool Breeze"

https://audiomack.com/paco-dennis/song/19343886


----------



## palides2021 (Jul 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Toot Toot
> 
> I was just listening to some recordings I did playing blues guitar. For your enjoyment
> 
> ...


Wow! I started listening to your music @Paco Dennis, and enjoyed it very much! It's professional and relaxing at the same time. 
Bravo! There's so much talent here! There are several recordings, so looking forward to hearing those also. Thanks for tooting!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 28, 2022)

Never much of a musician, though I love listening to music.  I'm better at responding to music ie dancing

Grade school-- tried to play the glockenspiel in the school orchestra (my last name was Glockner); ummm, short/painful experience, haha

Took Guitar lessons and could play at a very basic level

Participated in handbells with my church for a time.  Did *ok*  You'd be surprised how hard it is to hit ONE note at exactly the right time.  

If I could wave a magic wand, I'd play the cello.  But, hey, I'll let more talented people play and I'll sit and listen =D

BTW, if you enjoy classical music and a good laugh, check out Brett Yang and Eddy Chen YouTubes (best known as Twoset).  They are very talented, knowledgeable and have a quirky sense of humor that just rounds it all out.  I've learned a lot about music watching their videos


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jul 28, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Wow! I started listening to your music @Paco Dennis, and enjoyed it very much! It's professional and relaxing at the same time.
> Bravo! There's so much talent here! There are several recordings, so looking forward to hearing those also. Thanks for tooting!


yes very nice @Paco Dennis !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2022)

win231 said:


> Toot Toot.


Wow Win...is this really you?!!  Beautiful....I am *so* impressed!


----------



## win231 (Jul 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow Win...is this really you?!!  Beautiful....I am *so* impressed!


Thanks.  Interesting trivia:  Bach was a church organist before he started composing & he originally wrote that Prelude around 1720 for organ, which requires a very different arrangement for a percussion/string instrument like a keyboard.  Other musicians of the era often arranged his works for other instruments.
Since piano doesn't have that "Echo" effect of an organ, I found a way to simulate that effect in the middle section by lightly holding down the pedal, which lifts the dampers slightly off the strings, creating the echo.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2022)

*Absolutely beautiful, win. Thank you so much!*


----------



## Nathan (Jul 29, 2022)

Chet said:


> I tried to teach myself to play the guitar several times without luck. It was probably because I'm left handed and guitars are strung for righties. Also, a childhood accident left me with a wrist where the bone never fused right after a fracture. Coupling that with a lack of talent, it was hopeless from the start.


That's what discouraged me, as a leftie. I loved playing baseball, but the schools back in the 60s didn't buy left hander gloves for gym class, so I'd have to use a right hander glove, catch the ball then quickly sling the glove off my hand and shift the ball so I could throw it with my left hand.  As an adult playing slo-pitch in a community parks n' rec league, of course I bought my own glove, but had to re-learn catching and throwing.
BTW, some of the the world's best guitarists are left handed.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2022)

Chet said:


> I tried to teach myself to play the guitar several times without luck. It was probably because I'm left handed and guitars are strung for righties.


But it's not difficult to simply remove the strings and replace them for left-handed playing...


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 29, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Toot Toot
> 
> I was just listening to some recordings I did playing blues guitar. For your enjoyment
> 
> ...


It says "page not found"


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 29, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> It says "page not found"


I just clicked it...it worked. I vunder what is wrong.? Maybe try again.


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 30, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I just clicked it...it worked. I vunder what is wrong.? Maybe try again.


Got it this time, thanks!  
Very nice!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 31, 2022)

win231 said:


> Thanks.  Interesting trivia:  Bach was a church organist before he started composing & he originally wrote that Prelude around 1720 for organ, which requires a very different arrangement for a percussion/string instrument like a keyboard.  Other musicians of the era often arranged his works for other instruments.
> Since piano doesn't have that "Echo" effect of an organ, I found a way to simulate that effect in the middle section by lightly holding down the pedal, which lifts the dampers slightly off the strings, creating the echo.


_"Since piano doesn't have that "Echo" effect of an organ, I found a way to simulate that effect in the middle section by lightly holding down the pedal, which lifts the dampers slightly off the strings, creating the echo." _ The sign of true musicianship.


----------

